# Star Wars: Daisy Ridley in neuer Trilogie definitiv nicht mit dabei



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: Daisy Ridley in neuer Trilogie definitiv nicht mit dabei*

						Wird die Schauspielerin Daisy Ridley in der neuen Trilogie von Star Wars zu sehen sein? Darauf gibt es nun eine klare Antwort. Wie die Rey-Darstellerin in einem aktuellen Interview klargestellt hat, wird sie nicht an den nächsten Filmen beteiligt sein. Die stammen übrigens von den Game-of-Thrones-Machern D.B. Weiss uid David Benioff.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Daisy Ridley in neuer Trilogie definitiv nicht mit dabei*


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Juni 2019)

Ehrlich gesagt mir egal, da für mich diese Schauspieler die wahren Helden sind 
Die Rueckkehr der Jedi-Ritter (1983) - IMDb


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

Das Flair von damals ist fast erloschen.
Auf Episode 7 hatte ich mich richtig gefreut... dann wurde ich enttäuscht.
Teil 8 war noch schlechter. Irgendwie freue ich mich gar nicht mehr auf den 9. Teil.
Und was darüber hinaus passieren soll... auch fast egal.


----------



## MrVulture (29. Juni 2019)

Star Wars macht mich mittlerweile echt einfach nur noch traurig.
Alle Fans der alten Trilogie haben sie vergrault.
Teil 8 war einfach nur unfassbar schlecht geschrieben, und was sie mit Luke Skywalker angestellt haben, davon fange ich jetzt besser nicht an, sonst krieg ich wieder hohen Blutdruck.
 Und jetzt haben sie sich die "Talente" von Game of Thrones für die nächsten drei Filme geangelt. Wird bestimmt ganz toll............

Ich würde gerne drüber lachen können, aber wie hier ein Stück Filmgeschichte systematisch zerstört wurde und wird, ist echt zum heulen.

Werde Teil 9 nicht sehen und ganz bestimmt auch keinen Trilogie von den Gestalten, die das GoT-Finale zu verantworten haben, egal ob Daisy Ridley nun dabei ist oder nicht.
Danke Disney...........


----------



## 4thVariety (29. Juni 2019)

Star Wars ist eigentlich nur noch 50% billige Nostalgie und 50% CGI Müll zum Fremdschämen der sich in Plastik gegossen als Spielzeug verkaufen soll. Das cineastische Äquivalent zur deutschen Volksmusik.


----------



## OliverK1 (29. Juni 2019)

es mit Deutscher Volksmusik zu vergleichen find ich jetzt nicht grad geil, ersten sind es zwei unterschiedliche bereiche und zweitens würde sich der eine oder andere später über Volksmusik freuen, weil Er / Sie in einer zeit lebt in der man keinen spaß haben kann weil alle Depri und Negativ sind uhnd vlt sogar krank im hirn sind! dann wirst du dich gern zurückerinnerrn wollen... also immer vorsichtig mit worten!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (29. Juni 2019)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Star Wars ist eigentlich nur noch 50% billige Nostalgie und 50% CGI Müll zum Fremdschämen der sich in Plastik gegossen als Spielzeug verkaufen soll. Das cineastische Äquivalent zur deutschen Volksmusik.


Man kann über die neuen Filme sagen was man will, ich bin auch kein Fan. Aber "CGI Müll" kann man ihnen wirklich nicht vorwerfen, die CGI in den neueren Star Wars Filmen gehört imo zum Besten was das aktuelle Kino zu bieten hat, auch wenn das vielleicht etwas zu sehr genutzt wird.

Sie sind also eher Grafikblender ohne Herz und Seele.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2019)

Hmm? Wer?


----------



## IceGamer (29. Juni 2019)

Bitte nicht. Die Person ist lächerlich und zieht eigentlich mit Allem was sie im Film macht, Luke Skywalker durch den Dreck!

Nichts gegen die Schauspielerin, die mahct ihren Job, aber die Rolle ist einfach unfassbar schlecht geschrieben. Niemand mag einen Charakter, der alles kann und quasi keine Schwäche hat.


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2019)

Auch ich erinnere mich gern an die oben genannten “Helden meiner Kindheit“ zurück. Die neuen Filme und Protagonisten lösen bei mir allerdings eher einen Fluchtreflex im Kinosessel aus...

Episode IX werd ich wohl auslassen. Und das sage ich als Fan der ersten Stunde. Daisy Ridley kann nichts dafür, aber “Star Wars“ liegt (so wie es aktuell für mich und einige andere ausschaut) wohl im sterben.

Gruß


----------



## Govego (29. Juni 2019)

über star wars kann man sagen was man will, aber das universum hat trotz der letzten filme großes potential für gute geschichten. 

auf geschichten post episode 9 habe ich keine lust. auf die filme, die in der alten republik spielen werden, freue ich mich hingegen.


----------



## Nuallan (29. Juni 2019)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Aber "CGI Müll" kann man ihnen wirklich nicht vorwerfen, die CGI in den neueren Star Wars Filmen gehört imo zum Besten was das aktuelle Kino zu bieten hat, auch wenn das vielleicht etwas zu sehr genutzt wird.



CGI klappt meist nur dann gut, wenn es sich gut einfügt und nicht direkt ins Auge springt. Chernobyl ist da grad mal wieder ein gutes Beispiel. Bei Star Wars, aber auch bei den Avengers & Co. springt es leider sehr ins Auge. Das ist aber auch den Filmen geschuldet. Es sind halt Action-Spektakel und die wären ohne CGI "unverfilmbar". Wobei das bestimmt viele damals auch bei Episode 6  gesagt haben, aber mit sehr viel Mühe ging es dann doch irgendwie..

Diese Mühe sieht man den neuen Filmen nicht an. Auch deswegen wird denen auch oft die Seele abgesprochen. Man weiß einfach ganz genau, dass in 95% aller Szenen die Schauspieler nur vor nem Green-Screen rumhüpfen, und selbst den Stuntman spart man sich und macht den Stunt digital. Alles Sachen, die zusammen einfach ne Menge Illusion nehmen. Und das gilt nicht nur für Star Wars.


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> über star wars kann man sagen was man will, aber das universum hat trotz der letzten filme großes potential für gute geschichten.


Diesen Fakt bestreitet ja auch keiner im entferntesten. Aber was Disney aktuell aus diesem Potential macht und Rian Johnson mit Episode VIII abgeliefert hat. 

Nennen wir es bestenfalls hanebüchen...

Gruß


----------



## Two-Face (29. Juni 2019)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wobei das bestimmt viele damals auch bei Episode 6  gesagt haben, aber mit sehr viel Mühe ging es dann doch irgendwie..


Naja, das war bzw. ist heute noch eine Frage des Aufwands.
Mit Stop-Motion kann man verdammt viel machen - darf dann aber auch Kosten und Mühe nicht scheuen.^^


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> über star wars kann man sagen was man will, aber das universum hat trotz der letzten filme großes potential für gute geschichten.
> 
> auf geschichten post episode 9 habe ich keine lust. auf die filme, die in der alten republik spielen werden, freue ich mich hingegen.


Ja die Spin-Offs fand ich beide besser.

"Rogue one" und "Solo".


----------



## facehugger (29. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja die Spin-Offs fand ich beide besser.
> 
> "Rogue one" und "Solo".


Bei "Rogue One" bin ich absolut bei dir, "Solo" ist dagegen (für mich zumindest) schon wieder... diskussionswürdig Da hat mich *nix* irgendwie gepackt, dazu noch die absolut dämliche "Erklärung" des Nachnamens/Familiennamens

Beste Szene: am Ende die Rückkehr "Darth Mauls"

Gruß


----------



## Rollora (30. Juni 2019)

Govego schrieb:


> über star wars kann man sagen was man will, aber das universum hat trotz der letzten filme großes potential für gute geschichten.


Das mag durchaus sein, aber statt diese zu erzählen hat man sich halt entschieden dieselbe Geschichte nun schon zum 3. Mal zu erzählen.


----------



## Kuhprah (30. Juni 2019)

facehugger schrieb:


> Daisy Ridley kann nichts dafür, aber “Star Wars“ liegt (so wie es aktuell für mich und einige andere ausschaut) wohl im sterben.



Das mag eventuell für dich ja stimmen, für die Macher hingegen sieht es ganz anders aus, wenn man sich ansieht was da alles an Kohle dann rein kommt ist es alles andere als tot...


----------



## facehugger (30. Juni 2019)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Das mag eventuell für dich ja stimmen, für die Macher hingegen sieht es ganz anders aus, wenn man sich ansieht was da alles an Kohle dann rein kommt ist es alles andere als tot...


Ist ja auch Ansichtssache. In "Star Wars" gehn die Leute rein, weil eben "Star Wars" drauf steht und man eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung besitzt. Schau ich mir dann aber die Einspielergebnisse von "Solo" an:

2018: Die potenziell groessten Box Office Flops von FlyingKerbecs | Moviejones

Budget: 275 Mio Dollar
Box Office:  USA/weltweit 214/393 Mio Dollar
geschätzter *Verlust *(Quelle Deadline): 77 Mio Dollar

(und das wird ganz sicher auch Disney getan haben) werden die "Macher" alles andere wie begeistert sein...

Gruß


----------



## denrusl (1. Juli 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Das mag durchaus sein, aber statt diese zu erzählen hat man sich halt entschieden dieselbe Geschichte nun schon zum 3. Mal zu erzählen.



Das stimmt so jetzt nicht ganz, es wurde sehr schlecht kommuniziert in den Filmen aber auch in den Büchern ist es so. Die neue Order geht aus den "resten" des Imperiums hervor in einem verlassenen Labor finden sie auch die Pläne für eben besagten Todesstern der natürlich als Superwaffe gebaut wird.... 

das man dies nicht richtig Kommuniziert und den angriff auf diesen Stern als auftakt nimmt ist natürlich strategisch absoluter Unsinn.... also wundert mich nicht das die meisten Leute das denken aber rein buchtechnisch ist es richtig... nur schlecht verpackt


----------



## Krautmausch (1. Juli 2019)

Was, noch ne Trilogie? Sollte nicht schon die originale Trilogie eine abgeschlossene Geschichte sein, bevor die Prequels und Sequels dazu gedichtet wurden? Und sollten diese drei Trilogien zusammen nicht auch eine abgerundete Geschichte bilden?





denrusl schrieb:


> Das stimmt so jetzt nicht ganz, es wurde sehr schlecht kommuniziert in den Filmen aber auch in den Büchern ist es so. Die neue Order geht aus den "resten" des Imperiums hervor in einem verlassenen Labor finden sie auch die Pläne für eben besagten Todesstern der natürlich als Superwaffe gebaut wird....
> 
> das man dies nicht richtig Kommuniziert und den angriff auf diesen Stern als auftakt nimmt ist natürlich strategisch absoluter Unsinn.... also wundert mich nicht das die meisten Leute das denken aber rein buchtechnisch ist es richtig... nur schlecht verpackt



Trotzdem ist die Geschichte mehr als nur am Rande an die originale Trilogie angelehnt. Böse Macht baut Todesstern, Held entdeckt seine versteckten Kräfte, heroische Bande tut sich zusammen, Mentor muss im freiwilligen Exil auf einem menschenleeren Planeten gesucht werden. Außerdem ist es in sich vollkommen unlogisch, dass eine Splittergruppe eines kollabierenden Imperiums Waffen und Schiffe bauen kann, die größer als alles bisher dagewesene sind. Wo nehmen die die ganzen Ressourcen und Kapazitäten her? Warum wird diese Splittergruppe sonst von niemandem bekämpft? Was ist mit der Zentralregierung der Galaxie passiert? Warum bildete sich keine neue Zivilregierung? Und wer war eigentlich Snoke? Wo kam er her, wie wurde er so mächtig, und warum verschwand er so plötzlich? Zwischen VI und VII klafft ein riesiges Loch im Plot, und alles nachfolgende erinnert stark an die Struktur vergangener Filme, plus Bösewichte ex Machina und Mary Sues.

Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass Episode IX die Geschichte nach Rian Johnsons Zugunglück für die Kontinuität des Universums wieder glaubhaft in den Zielbahnhof fahren kann.


----------



## denrusl (1. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Was, noch ne Trilogie? Sollte nicht schon die originale Trilogie eine abgeschlossene Geschichte sein, bevor die Prequels und Sequels dazu gedichtet wurden? Und sollten diese drei Trilogien zusammen nicht auch eine abgerundete Geschichte bilden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap also wie gesagt, wie es umgesetzt wurde ist halt absoluter ranz. In den Büchern ist dann entsprechend sauber erzählt und eigentlich bräuchte man erstmal 1-2  Filme oder von mir aus eine Serie die den aufstieg der neuen Ordnung beschreibt bevor man das ganze na dem gewohnten schema wie du so schön festgestellt hast abfrühstückst.


----------



## Krautmausch (1. Juli 2019)

denrusl schrieb:


> Jap also wie gesagt, wie es umgesetzt wurde ist halt absoluter ranz. In den Büchern ist dann entsprechend sauber erzählt und eigentlich bräuchte man erstmal 1-2  Filme oder von mir aus eine Serie die den aufstieg der neuen Ordnung beschreibt bevor man das ganze na dem gewohnten schema wie du so schön festgestellt hast abfrühstückst.



Ich rieche von langer Hand geplante Spinoffs.


----------



## denrusl (1. Juli 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Ich rieche von langer Hand geplante Spinoffs.



mit dem du die einnahmen aber auch nicht mehr rettest... wenn sie nicht vernünftig die Kurve kriegen wird das Franchise relativ eingestampft werden bis lange genug gras drüber gewachsen ist... den trotz allem sind sie Gewinn-orientiert und der ist bei den letzen Filmen doch recht mau ausgefallen


----------

